# Any opinion on FILMTEC RO MEMBRANE ?



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Trying to find new membrane and really confused with reviews on different brands

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Bulk Reef Supply uses those membranes and they have a pretty good name, so I would feel safe in going with that brand. Just bough an RO/DI unit from them and that's what they use.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

P.S. BWI Plumbing sells a 75GPD membrane for $44. The ones at MOPS cost twice as much.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

rburns24 said:


> P.S. BWI Plumbing sells a 75GPD membrane for $44. The ones at MOPS cost twice as much.


Thanks for reply. I paid twice today just to avoid dealing with BWI. there is also huge differences in membrane quality. You can not compare what BMI sells with the quality of the SpectraPure.
Any way you got good one and thanks for reply.
P.S. Do not forget to get flow restrictor

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

They are more expensive, but you can't go wrong with Spectrapure.


----------

